# Canada-Afghanistan : A new found respect for our troops.....



## Menace2Auth0rity (1 Oct 2006)

First of all, I'd like to start by saying that I've ALWAYS supported our troops, and our country.  The realism of war however, had never really hit me, until my brother was deployed to Afghanistan. His deployment was followed by 3 mths of me being worried sick, then 3 weeks of wondering if I would see him again after his mid-tour leave, then a final 3 mths of being worried sick. When he arrived home finally 6 weeks ago (I'm talking home as in our home town), he brought back many videos and pictures from his mission in Afghanistan. He was in the Battle Group and there were many videos of combat. And just to clarify, none of the videos I've watched contained classified or "not publicly available" footage/information, so I'm sure what I've seen was only the tip of the iceberg. Watching these videos was almost surreal. Like something you'd only see in the movies, only difference was, people I knew and grew up with, were comming under fire, sometimes heavy fire. When the crap was really starting to hit the fan, and the ANA were cowering and shaking with fear, our soldiers moved forward. Bullets could be heard bouncing off the LAVIII's, grenades being thrown in succession towards the enemy. Our military was like a well oiled machine, the troops could almost think for eachother and KNEW what each other's actions/re-actions would be. They fought with confidence, and got right down to business, making the combat "APPEAR" to be a training mission. They worked so well together that thier fighting almost looked like it was coreographed. While under fire I did not see a single soldier hesitate to do his/her job, unlike the ANA who would literally turtle behind a wall, close thier eyes, plug thier ears, and shake with fear.
I also saw pictures of our troops sleeping on beds of rocks, laying on the sand with thier heads in what little shade the LAV's were able to provide. They were dirty, tired, sore, and in discomfort......but they never complained. While some soldiers were sleeping, they were awoken to a couple of yells from other troops, as it appeared as though a possible threat was approaching. They jumped into action and readied themselves.....this time nothing happened.....but I was able to understand and visualize the dangers they were in, when they jumped into action because of a silouette spotted in the distance.
On a daily basis, our troops tread right into the centre of Hell and back, just to wake up the next morning and do it all over again.
To those of you who fought beside my brother, I thank you for having his back, and for keeping him safe. I can honestly say, I wouldn't have wanted him over there with anyone else other than you guys/girls. The ONLY comfort I had while he was over there, was knowing that he was not alone, and that YOU his military familly, were right there with him.
To the rest of our soldiers who have been, are there now, and will go there......THANK YOU! Thank you from a Canadian, and from this entire Country! You men/women are what makes Canada the GREATEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD!!!!!
And finally.....to the fallen.....Heroes of our Nation.....We will never forget you.....


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Oct 2006)

Great post. I'm sure you'r brother had many stories to tell, and videos and pictures to show.


> To the rest of our soldiers who have been, are there now, and will go there......THANK YOU! Thank you from a Canadian, and from this entire Country! You men/women are what makes Canada the GREATEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD!!!!!
> And finally.....to the fallen.....Heroes of our Nation.....We will never forget you.....


Couldn't say it better myself.


----------



## cath (2 Oct 2006)

It is a great post but I have to tell you that I read it through tears. I hate the whole situation and it sickens me to say the least, just like everyone else. I really just wish that this is the last war that will ever be fought. It's so painful to know that in order to establish "order" and to live at peace, there has to be war with so much blood shed.

All my best wishes, thoughts and prayers go out to our Troops who are doing an incredible job and to their families who await there return


----------



## Simpson (4 Nov 2006)

:'( Well said and about all that be said after that is amen.


----------



## Tow Tripod (4 Nov 2006)

Menace 2 Authority,
Yes it is true that our troops performed marviously on operations however I would like to write about the Afghan National Army.I lived and worked with the Afghan Natational Army for 7 1/2 months.I can say without a doubt that if they where given thet same support that the Iraqi National Army recieives they would be a much better fighting force than what appeared on a 5 minute video with a Afghan soldier cowering with fear.While I fully appreciate that this soldier appeared to be a coward I can say with full confidence that most ANA soldiers want to engage Taliban forces given the opprotunity.However for the next few years it will be up to Western Armies (Canada,UK, US, Dutch) to mentore and guide these soldiers to be more effective in the future.Personally I think that it is almost shameful that Afghan National Army soldiers has not recieved any or very little Personal Protective Equipment and they are operating with 1974 AK 47's and thier main armoured vehicle is a 2001 Ford Ranger. (Pathetic) Also, they recieved 12 days of theatre mission specific trainning before they where sent in to combat!!!!!! I did the best I could do but at the end of the day they where going downrange wether they liked it or not!!
Yes CANADA is the greatest country in the WHOLE world!!!!!

TOW TRIPOD

WE BREATH FIRE AND DEATH


----------



## boondocksaint (4 Nov 2006)

What Tow said.

Some ANA were great, some not so much. Not their fault. Time is needed. One of the greatest compliments a soldier can ever have, is being emulated by another soldier. And after working with the ANA for longer periods of time, they were emulating Canadians in many ways.


----------



## ProPatria Mike (4 Nov 2006)

Good read... well done!


----------



## Kirkhill (4 Nov 2006)

Menace2authority - good post and glad your brother is home safe.

This caught my eye though:



			
				boondocksaint said:
			
		

> ...... after working with the ANA for longer periods of time, they were emulating Canadians in many ways.



Coupled with Tomahawk6's observation about the need for patience in COIN work (to be fair it is an observation recognized by others as well), that statement gives me the greatest hope that success in Afghanistan is possible.

Thanks to your brother Menace2authority.


----------

